# Victoria's Secret no longer



## AlexinBK (Dec 11, 2017)

Well Emmy just grabbed my bra from the laundry and brought it into the living room where my roommates, my male roommates, my straight, male, _platonic_ roommates, were watching T.V. 

In the heat of the moment, I do not have pictures. Though I do have a stomachache from laughing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It happens, hope everyone got a good laugh.


----------



## PetMom4Life (Jul 27, 2018)

Ha Ha Ha! OMG! That's one way for the pup to get everyone's attention!


----------

